# [Ipad] Adaptateur Wifi - Questions.



## stringer27 (15 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Déjà je suis désolé pour mon titre peu explicite mais c'était pas forcément évident à formuler. Voici mon problème:

J'ai un Ipad 2 et donc il est impossible de brancher un disque dur externe dessus(quand je l'avais acheté, un vendeur m'avait dit qu'il y avait une sorte d'adaptateur pour mais ce n'est pas vrai - excepté si on achète l'adaptateur photo et qu'on acquiert un DDE de marque Seagate il me semble). Ça fait bien 3 ans que j'ai ma tablette et j'étais plus ou moins résigné à trouver une solution pour lire mes fichiers des mes DDE sur ma tablette. Mais j'ai acheté cette semaine un adaptateur Wifi de marque Medion qui, grâce à une application gratuite, permet d'accéder aux donnés des DDE. Ce dernier se branche sur l'adaptateur et la tablette reconnait le disque dur.

En fait c'est un boitier(compatible Android et iOS) qui fait office de box internet quasiment. J'arrive à surfer sur le net en me connectant dessus que ce soit sur ma tablette ou mon PC, sans passer par ma livebox donc apparemment il peut permettre de faire de l'internet quand on est loin de chez soit et qu'on a pas la 3G comme dans mon cas. Mais j'ai des doutes sur ce dernier point car je me suis connecté à internet via cet appareil, certes, mais je me dis que surement c'est parce qu'il y a ma livebox que ça fonctionne(il faudrait que je teste en voiture). *EDIT: en voiture ça ne fonctionne pas pour le net.* De plus cet objet peut servir de batterie portable.

Mais mon problème est le suivant: quand j'ouvre l'application sur la tablette, je vois bien mon DDE et les fichiers dessus mais la tablette ne lit que les mp4. Or j'ai quasiment tout mes films/séries en avi et mkv. Je sais que les produits apple ne prennent pas ces fichiers en compte mais sur le store il y a bien des applis qui disent lire tout type de format. J'installe donc plusieurs de ces appli mais quand j'ouvre un fichier avi ou mkv, ça me marque "ouverture impossible". Avez vous une solution? Je n'y crois pas trop mais je demande au cas ou.. Je suis prêt à prendre une appli payante si je suis sur du résultat.

Sinon je me suis dit "tiens je vais prendre sur le store un convertisseur pour mettre en mp4 et je convertirais les fichiers que je veux voir seulement, quitte à que ce soit long. Et ensuite j'efface le fichier mp4 une fois fini". J'ai testé différentes applications(convertisseurs) mais là encore j'ai un problème: aucune appli ne reconnait mon DDE donc je ne peux convertir. Y a t il une solution? Idem je suis prêt à payer.

J'espère avoir été clair et être dans le bon forum.

PS: Sur mon téléphone portable Android, ça marche nickel, je veux dire par là que ça lit les mkv et tout. Mais bon mon écran est un peu petit. Puis VLC ne prend pas en compte les sous titres quand ceux ci ne sont pas incrustés. J'ai donc une autre appli qui s'en charge mais les vidéos en 720p mettent des plombes à se lancer.

Cordialement.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2015)

Je ne connais pas cette solution, mais c'est vrai qu'il en existe tellement que celle-ci fonctionne peut-être différemment.

En général, une application qui ne peut lire un fichier demande avec quel autre logiciel on veut l'ouvrir s’il y en a un de compatible. Il faut donc installer un logiciel lisant les MKV et elle devrait être proposée.


----------



## ArseniK (16 Mars 2015)

hello 
pour moi si j'ai bien compris le soucis tu aurais 3 solutions:

1: te prendre une cloudbox et mettre tes fichiers dessus (un DD réseau) problème :> ça ne règle pas le soucis du format de fichier et t'es obligé de virer ton DDE et acheter un autre appareil.

2: tu converti tous tes films mkv en MP4, tu les incorpores dans itunes et tu active le cloud et via la wifi de ton réseau domestique tu auras accès a tout. (je fait ça moi de temps en temps)

3: achète une Apple TV  tu branche ton DDE à l'ordinateur, et soit tu copi colle tes fichier en convertissant en MP4 dans itunes (il ne te reste plus qu'a activer le partage familial et tu as acces a tout depuis l'apple tv) probleme :> tu n'utilise plus l'ipad mais un moniteur avec entrée HDMI.

quoi qu'il en soit aucun appareil chez toi te permet d'avoir internet autre part... il te faut une borne d'accueil et une connexion depuis l'ipad. (par contre une foi connecté tu as des appareils qui te permettent d'avoir accès a tes fichier de quasi n'importe ou dans le monde (la cloudbox en est un exemple).
A voir maintenant si il n'existerais pas quelque chose qui te permet d'utiliser ton ipad comme écran, et de brancher via adaptateur ton téléphone dessus... (il existe un moyen de le faire sur pc et mac, à voir avec un téléphone je ne sais pas ^^

et venant de relire un peut ton message je vois qu'en fait ton boitier est en fait plus ou moins une cloudbox... (l'avantage de la "vrai cloud box" c'est que c'est du streaming et en général les lecteurs sont intégrés expret...)



ha et dernière chose qui peut avoir son importance, (le mec qui te parle de seagate m'a mis la puce a l'oreille) ton DDE est formaté en quoi? FAT ou NTFS? le gros avantage du seagate est notamment qu'il est formaté pour fonctionner sur les deux format  il y a des chances que ton soucis vienne de là. reformate le en FAT32 et teste


----------



## stringer27 (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour et merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

@gwen: Oui apparemment il y a pleins de solutions et quand je lis des avis sur l'app store, je vois pleins de gens qui arrivent à lire des mkv mais généralement ils ne sont dans mon cas, à savoir brancher un DDE sur mon adaptateur wifi qui ensuite envoie les donnés sur l'ipad. Les concernant, souvent, ils parlent de itunes et donc de branchement/transfert de fichiers sur leur tablette depuis leur PC, qui ensuite lit les fichiers(même si ils ont des soucis avec le DTS non pris en compte par exemple). Moi c'est différent, je veux lire mais fichiers partout genre en voiture comme si je branchais un DDE sur un PC via USB.

On m'a conseillé nplayer, buzz player(gratuit mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer) et d'autres applis payantes mais je ne sais pas si ça marchera(j'en ai essayé pleins de gratuites lisant mkv avi etc mais la tablette ne propose pas d'ouvrir les fichiers avec un autre logiciel.. j'ai juste "ouverture impossible"). Je sais juste que sous android ça marche(mais mon téléphone est petit niveau écran et les fichiers 720p rament bien) et sur l'ipad, seul les mp4 passent. De plus sur un autre forum, une personne m'a trouvé le manuel de mon boitier wifi et m'a parlé de "samba" qui pourrait résoudre en partie mon problème.

@ArseniK:

1: Donc prendre une cloudbox qui aurait un disque dur(ou pas?) compris pour que je puisse mettre mes fichiers.. mais tu dis que ça ne servirait à rien. Quel genre d'autre appareil?

2: Convertir j'y pensais mais je voulais le faire via l'appli fournie avec le boitier medion et convertir tel fichier que je veux voir et ensuite l'effacer. Problème je ne trouve pas d'appli qui fait fait ça et reconnaisse mon DDE. Après tout convertir ça va être long(et y aura perte de qualité en passant de mkv à mp4 à moins qu'en passant par itunes ça soit mieux) et itunes/cloud j'y connais pas grand chose(désolé d'être à la ramasse). Mais ça règlera que le problème pour voir les fichiers chez moi, or je veux les regarder quand j'ai pas le net genre en voiture, vacances, etc. ;-)

3: Pas tout saisi ^^ Mais tu parles de problème donc... ^^ Puis c'est pas donné(le relou lol).

Oui à part ma livebox, rien ne me permet de me connecter à internet. Après quand je suis chez moi et que je sélectionne comme "box" mon appareil pour faire de l'internet ça marche mais je suppose qu'il passe par ma livebox(d'ailleurs dans les réglages quand je suis dans l'appli du medion, je vois ma livebox) car en voiture ça ne marche plus internet. Pourtant quand je vais dans l'onglet wifi, j'arrive à sélectionner mon appareil et il se connecte... Une borne d'accueil(cad?) et une connexion depuis l'ipad pour avoir accès à mes fichiers grâce à des appareils(comme quoi?).
Par contre en voiture mon adaptateur medion reconnait mon DDE et lit les mp4 mais pas les mkv, avi. Donc y a pas forcement d'avoir le net. D'ailleurs mon téléphone android(un sony) lit tout en voiture via l'adaptateur(ou alors il passe indirectement par la 3G à l'instar de ma livebox chez moi). Utiliser mon ipad comme écran et mon téléphone comme lecteur et relier la tablette et le tél portable!? Tu dis qu'on peut relier un PC/mac à l'ipad en se servant de ce dernier comme écran? Via itunes surement.

Ouais je ne sais pas si c'est une cloudbox mais en tout cas les lecteurs sont pas intégrés.

Le mec m'avait juste parlé d'un adaptateur mais il m'avait menti ou ne savait pas. Le Seagate j'ai trouvé ça moi même mais apparemment ce n'est pas le seul mais le meilleur malgré quelques problèmes parfois. Il faut acheter l'adaptateur photo et brancher et c'est bon. Ou, parait il, jailbreaké l'ipad et l'adaptateur photo pourra lire vidéos, musiques et non plus seulement les photos.
Bon tu ne parlais pas forcement de cela et je m'éloigne et donc mes DDE sont formatés en NTFS pour mon Western Digital de 1To, en FAT32 pour un autre WD de 250Go et enfin en NTFS pour mon dernier WD de 320Go. Mais j'ai testé mon DDE FAT32 et ça ne marche pas. 

Bref je suis bien perdu, je me tâte à acheter une appli payante.. en tout cas merci et désolé de poser autant de questions qui sont surement bêtes et je ne sais pas si je suis clair. 

Désolé du pavé César.


----------



## ArseniK (17 Mars 2015)

Alors... on va y aller point par point ^^

en gros, la soluce de l'apple TV c'est ce qui te permet chez toi, de regarder le contenu d'un pc (donc tes films) via le partage familial (sur itunes ou mediacenter) sur un autre écran. le pb que j'ai cité, c'est qu'il te faut un écran doté d'une prise HDMI.

Pour ce qui est de la solution de brancher le téléphone sur l'ipad en mode "lecteur", effectivement sur internet tu commence a trouver pléthore de sujets sur des ipad branchés en mode second écran sur pc ou mac (donc pas besoin d'itunes mais un simple programme de reconnaissance) un sujet avait d'ailleurs été publié il y a quelques temps sur le site parlant de ça et d'une nouvelle application. par contre je ne sais meme pas si c'est possible a faire avec un smartphone, c'est pure spéculations et peut-être faut'il regarder de ce coté la.

La conversion MKV en MP4 peut affecter effectivement la qualité d'un programme mais là on parle d'un Ipad de 9" tout au plus... j'ai déjà fait la conversion pour regarder des film sur le mien et franchement c'est top... et y'avais tous les genres de films (Le hobbit, le prénom, des disneys...) donc franchement pas de soucis de ce coté la...

Une cloudbox par définition en gros c'est un disque dure connecté a internet, tu a un boitié, mais tous tes transferts de fichiers se font via le site du DD. le LaCie cloud box par exemple marche bien (c'est celui que j'ai) je peut regarder d'ou je veux des films avis et mp4 dessus. (une appli LaCie a été faite exprès pour Ipad et tu peut accéder a tous tes fichiers dessus. par contre attention, il te faut quand même une connexion internet pour ton ipad.    

voila


----------



## stringer27 (18 Mars 2015)

Ouais désolé de mon pavé et mes nombreuses questions. ^^ Je suis tellement perdu et j'ai tellement de questions que je n'ose poser tellement j'en ai(par rapport aux conseils donnés ici et là). Je suis bloqué sur le "samba" qu'on m'a conseillé ailleurs mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire.

Pour l'apple tv je comprend mieux mais je capte moins le passage avec le port HDMI. Ça passe par branchement alors entre le PC et un autre écran(TV je suppose mais moi ça m'intéresse guère puisque c'est la tablette qui me préoccupe)? Ou on parle de tablette quand même?

Brancher mon phone sur ma tablette(encore faut il que je les relie) et que les connecte à mon medion, pourquoi pas. Mais comme tu dis y a des solutions pour pc/mac mais pour smartphone...

Concernant la conversion, j'ai testé avec un épisode de Kaameloot.avi de 50Mo que j'ai convertis en mp4 via un logiciel et quand je l'ai lu sur ma tablette ça ramait et c'était moche. Mon logiciel est peut être bidon et je devrais peut être passé par itunes pour convertir.

D'accord pour le cloudbox sauf que le mien n'est pas vraiment un disque dur. Il peut se connecter à internet via une livebox ou la 3G et peut servir de batterie d'appoint. Moi les fichiers s'affichent directement sur l'application qui va avec le medion mais ça ne lit que les mp4. Y a pas vraiment de site. Pour le LaCie tu peux pas lire les mkv d'où tes les conversions mkv vers mp4 que tu fais toi même!? Et tu parles d'une appli LaCie donc tu n'as plus du site du DD? Ouais moi voilà je voudrais y accéder depuis n'importe où mais sans avoir besoin d'une connexion internet(ma tablette est wifi mais pas 3G donc soucis supplémentaire je suppose). Ca marche sur mon android qui est 3G avec tout format même si ça rame sur les fichiers HD. Sur la tablette je ne lis que les mp4 depuis n'importe où et sans connexion internet mais juste en allumant mon boitier. Donc ça passe pas par le net.

J'hésite à abandonner ou acheter un seagate(plus l'adaptateur photo) car ça semble être la seule solution dans mon cas.

voilà et encore merci.


----------



## ArseniK (18 Mars 2015)

oui l’Apple TV marche sur une TV d'ou son nom ^^

le fait de faire la conversion, ajoute les vidéos dans l'application "vidéos" de l'ipad étais-ce ton cas? car j'avais acheté une applis sensiblement identique mais niveau qualité rien a voir... j'ai par contre loué une fois un film sur l'itunes store, full HD en MP4 et c'étais juste magnifique 

tu te serres du site du cloudbox pour mettre tes fichier dessus, ensuite l'application sur ipad te permet d'y avoir accès plus simplement justement en évitant de te connecté via safari ou autres 

pk pas t'offrir un seagate et l'adaptateur mais dans ce cas là je te conseillerais vivement de le tester avant d'acheter on ne sait jamais


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2015)

Il existe bien plus simple, l'achat d'un nas (j'ai un synology), après je passe par aceplayer ou vlc pour lire via le dlna sur mes produits de la pomme, tout simplement, si ta connection est potable en upload, tu stream même en dehors de chez toi.

Après je ne sais pas, mais il existe nombre de hdd connecté, l'un d'eux doit avoir un bon lecteur intégré (voir test), mais dans ton cas prendre le modèle d'aldi, très mauvais choix sur la qualité dans le temps et très encombrant.


----------

